# Weak Pigeons please help!!!!



## vmalraj1997 (Nov 12, 2015)

My pigeons having various health issues!!!!

I'm having pigeons for about 8 months.the health of my pigeons are decreasing day by day.some of them have sharp bones below their stomach I feel that when I hold them , some of my baby pigeons died during rainy season.They also eat paper.two baby pigeons have pox.I mix turmeric powder,coconut oil,salt and apply on their pox ..one of my pigeons poop is watery,one has greenish-yellow watery poop.A pair does not hatch eggs ,even if it lays eggs .
They fly rarely..!

I feed them wheat,pearl millet sometimes rice.I keep them in an open space in top floor where rain water goes through .Is that the problem?

Should I keep my pox pigeons seperate?
Is sand necessary in their diet?
How can I make my pigeons healthy and flying?
Could you please provide some home remedies for my cause.Also provide my a general healthy diet and routine..It could be really helpful....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii raj welcome to P.T, which state do you belong to??
looks like you have got too many problems here. have you dewormed ur birds?? do you give supplement like calcium, vitamins ETC. weekly??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

and yes grit is very important for pigeons to digest feed...give them sand,small pebbles and hammered bricks with 2% salt in it. feed them more different types of grains like sarso ke beej, kacche chane, dal [moong dal, toor dal, channe ki dal etc], maize, barley.


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

I give pigeons chicken feed pellets, if you are feeding seeds then yes they need grit. Chicken feed pellets (16% protein) have all the vitamins, nutrients and proteins, fats and everything else they need to be healthy. If you can't get chicken feed then ordering Canadian field peas or maple peas or a pigeon mix online would be great to give them a bit more nutrition. I like giving mine a bit of cayenne pepper in their water or food once in a while cause it helps appetite and improves circulation. 

It would be a good idea to give them some shelter if they don't have any, a dry place with minimal drafts but enough ventilation.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yes,keep the babies with pox seperate, and hand feed them. i treat pox with camphor and coconut oil but even turmeric is fine to make the pox dry out. keep giving supplements like calcium- cipcal 500 tablets are available in medical stores, give 1/8 part of the tablet to every pigeon once a week or you can find liquid clacium in all vet medical stores.
vitamins- vimeral is what i use from vet medical stores.
garlic- garlic is really good for pigeons to boost immunity and control parasites. add 1 crushed clove to a litre of water and let it sit for 4 hours and serve the water to pigeons, do it twice a week


----------



## vmalraj1997 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Nare j, I belong to tamil nadu,southern India I deworm them once two every weeks 
i dont give any supplements like calcium,vitamins etc
Ok Il try all the cereals.one of my friends suggested to provide egg shell for calcium is that good ?
Maintanence is a big problem for me .even though I deworm the loft ,they comeback soon .I keep sand and hay in a hard paper in their loft which is made up of wood.
Il try pesticides ...
Should i scare them to make them fly?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Which dewormer are you using??...once every two weeks is too much....it should be once in 6 months...loft should be cleaned regularly ....and disinfected after deworming to prevent reinfestation of worms


----------



## vmalraj1997 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh sorry for that !! I just clean my loft once two weeks .I meant cleaning as deworming
Could You suggest one ? I dont train them for racing .I just have about 10-15 fancy breeds .Are there any cheaper solution?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

ohhh but once in two weeks is not good, you should clean atleast once a day.
you need to get a dewormer that has praziquantel with ivermectin or pyrantel poamote. nothing else like fenbendazol, febental, albendazol should be present in the tablets. you can find them in most vet medical store or with vets. i use ivec plus tablets, some other brands are ipraz, iverhart max, bandy star , drontal, droncit etc. check before you buy.
if you have only roundworm problem then pyrantel poamote syrup is easily available in human medical stores.


----------



## vmalraj1997 (Nov 12, 2015)

There are no round worms .There are tiny black bugs,ants and one or two house lizzards


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

vmalraj1997 said:


> My pigeons having various health issues!!!!
> 
> I'm having pigeons for about 8 months.the health of my pigeons are decreasing day by day.some of them have sharp bones below their stomach I feel that when I hold them , some of my baby pigeons died during rainy season.They also eat paper.two baby pigeons have pox.I mix turmeric powder,coconut oil,salt and apply on their pox ..one of my pigeons poop is watery,one has greenish-yellow watery poop.A pair does not hatch eggs ,even if it lays eggs .
> They fly rarely..!
> ...



Nobody has answered to this? Pigeons need to be kept in a dry environment. Not where rain comes in. Of course they would get sick. They need a dry loft, as moisture breeds bacteria and illness. You actually let them breed in those conditions?

And you worm every 2 weeks? Or did you mean once or twice a week? Really wasn't clear. You do know that those meds are toxic right?
I don't understand how someone can keep an animal and not first learn about them so that they know what their needs are.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

vmalraj1997 said:


> There are no round worms .There are tiny black bugs,ants and one or two house lizzards


roundworms are a type of worms present inside the pigeons. i think you should learn about the deworming, feeding and caring for pigeons from the articles on net....you have kept pigeons in very bad condition, so unless the environment is improved, we cant do anything!! 
make a new loft, dry and secure.
clean the loft daily.
use supplement like calcium, vitamin and garlic.
feed a balanced diet with different grains and give clean water.
deworm ur birds regularly.
there are many more things to do!!


----------



## vmalraj1997 (Nov 12, 2015)

Today I moved the loft to a dry place ,added more supplements to their diet .Looking for a dewormer..hope to see better results .I'm very much concerned about their life. But since I'm a newbie I dont know how to manage them .At first they were healthy .After the rainy season ,the problems started ..now I realise my mistake. 

But one pigeon is loosing weight so fast .Its keeping its head low as that of a sitting position all time!! And I'm afraid that it may die. Any medicine for that ?


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

vmalraj1997 said:


> Today I moved the loft to a dry place ,added more supplements to their diet .Looking for a dewormer..hope to see better results .I'm very much concerned about their life. But since I'm a newbie I dont know how to manage them .At first they were healthy .After the rainy season ,the problems started ..now I realise my mistake.
> 
> But one pigeon is loosing weight so fast .Its keeping its head low as that of a sitting position all time!! And I'm afraid that it may die. Any medicine for that ?


Don't know what you have available in India...in USA we have Dollar stores that carry crushed garlic. I put a sprinkle of this crushed garlic over their seeds everytime i feed them....it's maintenance. ....a good dewormer. once you begin to do this you should never have worm problems. Considering you keep the loft very clean and dry. 

Energy...at a drugstore, you should be able to get "softgels" of calcium with D3 ....i take the softgel, and with a needle punch several holes in the end of the softgel, and force feed it by holding the dove in my left hand at my chest, and using my left hand to steady the dove's head...with right hand i use my fingernail to gently pry open the beak, then i insert the soft gel at the tip of the beak, and squeeze the contents of calcium and d3 in it's mouth, very slow, so the dove has time to swallow it....

This will give the dove energy, if the dove is really, really, weak, i would give it 3 softgels a day untill it gets strong...and you will know that by it's change in character, it won't want to sleep and hang it's head, instead it will be active.

hope this helps. glad to hear you got them out of the rain....keeping the doves warm in wet weather is another must...and before you give the softgetl's make sure the dove is bundled in a towel and is warm....doves need warmth when they are sick!


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

raw garlic is easily available in india, so you can add 1 crushed clove into 1 litre of water snd let it sit for 4 hours and then remove the clove and give the water to pigeons, i do it twice a week.
cipcal 500 is easily available calcium tablets in medical stores. cut 1 tablet into 8 pieces and give one per pigeon once a week.
if any bird is sick you should take it to a vet. if vets are not available then starting the bird on antibiotics is the only choice.
for dewormers you may not need to go to vet medical store. you first need to identify the worms ur pigeons have?? i would first deworm them with pyrantel pamoate syrup which is easily available in human medical stores. give 2 drops per pigeon in morning by holding feed and giving only water after 2 hours. feed after 4 pm


----------



## vmalraj1997 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks everybody


----------

